# How to Rid SA of Chinch Bugs



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

It's been two years since I moved in and inherited a SA lawn, and this is the first time that I have an infestation of Chinch bugs. I've searched online for a pesticide to rid my SA lawn of chinch bugs, all I come across is Bayer products, Seven products, ect. Is there a product other than these that'll wipe out their existence from my lawn?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I use Talstar P from Do My Own. 1oz/M.

https://www.domyown.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

You could also use bifen it.

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html?keyword=bifen%20it&gclid=CjwKCAjwgr3ZBRAAEiwAGVssnSYzPhBWNCnqIdZbfIfEnpacaTdAjZdRgYn4ycGBTQPp28QvyC5CGBoCMY0QAvD_BwE


----------

